# Damon Stoudamire to Cats?



## RayAllenfor3 (Jun 23, 2003)

I was reading the Charlotte paper today, they said Damon could be a choice, what do you all think?


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Not a chance in the world- A pot head with a 15 million $ salary- That would be a major mistake. I think the Owner/management is smart enough to know that image is very important part of establishing identity and that's not the image that they want to display.


----------



## RayAllenfor3 (Jun 23, 2003)

But I mean c'mon Damon is a great player, and he would probably get about 20 points per game with them. I am a Blazer fan and I live in Charlotte, I would LOVE to see Stoudamire to the Cats.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea so the Blazers wouldnt have him :yes:


----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> yea so the Blazers wouldnt have him :yes:


:rock:


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

He would bring too many problems to an expansion team.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Bob Johnson has already said that he will only have good characters on his Bobcats team. So, I guess Portland needn't bother protecting any of their players.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

Come on Damon is fine other than he does drugs. He gives money to charities and gives $ to the community. He gave like 25,000 to the PIL sports programs too help with budget cuts. Plus hes a good player with tremendous heart and desire.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

I could see Damon in Charlotte especially since the Bobcats first year is also Damons last year of his contract. He could play the season and if he does well resign him for less money or if he struggles just let him go.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

The Bobcats will only have around 26-28 million to spend on the entire roster. No way in Hell Stoudamire is on the team with his salary.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> Bob Johnson has already said that he will only have good characters on his Bobcats team. So, I guess Portland needn't bother protecting any of their players.


Don't we will....if we don't trade him first...i think we will unprotect him...thank god...and you can have him...:laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Cats aren't going to be stupid. They will suck pretty bad for their first three years in the league at least, and probably for a bit more. They're going to suck whether they get hard-working, model-citizen 12th men or whether they get overpaid, cancerous decent players. They might as well take the worse players and build through free agency and the draft.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DStoudy would be an awesome pick for the cats. He prolly would make All-Star with the kind of roster htey are projected to have. He could carry them.


----------

